# male or female which is easier to house train



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

hi as some of you may know i'm getting a puppy in about 4 months and i have herd that females are easyier to housetrain then males?is this true i dont know because all my dogs have been out door dogs. thank you in advance!


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't think theres a difference between male and female when it comes to housetraining. I have a male and he was pretty easy to get trained. Either way it just takes some patience and works better it your doing crate training. 
The male/female thing is probably just one of those "old wives tails" that people come up with. 
What kinda dog are u getting?


----------



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

well it is between a min pin and a chihuahua but i think i'm going with the min pin the lady i'm getting them from will have both breeds of puppys when i'm ready "4 months" i want to be totally prepared!!!! yeah i think you are right "wives tail" i had a male aussie and he never went to the bathroom in the house.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I prefer females because then there is no chance that you will end up with a male marking his territory indoors. I had one male that I just couldn't beak of the habit, even with professional help. He ended up wearing "man pants" for the rest of his life whenever he was in the house. 

I would be very cautious about a min pin in a house with kids. As the AKC says, they can be fearless and with complete self possession. For me it would be all about the breeder, visiting several times to spend time with the parents as well as other dogs she has, and asking for some references of other people she has sold dogs to.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't think there is a difference in housebreaking between a male and female. There are, however, breeds that housebreak easier than other breeds and I believe larger dogs are easier than smaller dogs. Additionally, there may be a difference in personalities between males and females within a specific breed.

www.dogbreedinfo.com


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Gender is irrelavant. Some breeds are more difficult to train than others. All breeds and both genders require a human who knows what s/he's doing!


----------



## SFury (Apr 12, 2007)

From what I have seen house training ease tends to vary by breed. I've house trained two golden retreivers without any trouble at all. They were house trained before reaching six months of age.

My sheltie that I got at 16 weeks of age was house trained at six months of age. He is an amazingly fast learner though. He is one of the most trainable dogs I have ever had the pleasure to work with.

My papillon/sheltie mix whom I got at 15 weeks of age wasn't housetrained until he was 8 months old. He was incredibly difficult to house train. Doing my research beforehand about papillons I knew that may be the case. Papillons are notoriously difficult to house train. I swear he pee'd on my carpet more than once just because he could.  We don't have those problems any more.


----------

